# Anyone in the KY, OH, WV tri state area?



## C.C.A (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone else from this area? Would like to meet some locals.

I am in Ashland KY area.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I live in central OH but I am a member of this group:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/TRACK/?yguid=81505429

It stands for:
Thunderjet Racing Association of Central Kentucky

Good bunch of guys.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Raced Out That Way Many Moons Ago*

I'm a bit further west in Liberty, KY. I raced out in Flatwoods when they hosted one of the Parma Challenge Cup races. Wow, that was several years ago! Glad to hear there's still a slot presence out in the eastern part of the state.
We have a couple of teachers that participate in the Racing to the Future program in the schools out that way.

-Paul


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

WE RACE IN MILTON, FAYETTVILLE, OAK HILL, AND BECKLEY WV !
GARY:thumbsup:


----------



## C.C.A (Oct 5, 2011)

I drive to Charleston to work everyday. Milton wouldn't be a big trip at all!


----------



## odie (Mar 18, 2009)

hello we race in e-town ky love to have u all come its a new track and we are new to it looking to buy some drag cars


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

The biggest and fastest track is in Oak Hill WV (3 tracks). If you would like to come by in Milton, I'll give you Daves number.
GARY


----------

